# Preguntas sobre Vcc y GND



## Admn (May 14, 2010)

Hola a todos, les tengo unas preguntas para hacerles, son faciles de responder asi que pueden borrar el tema rapidamente luego de ser respondidas:

¿En un circuito que es vss y vdd? No tengo muy bien en claro eso.

¿Como se realizan las descargas a tierras en un robot movil?

¿Porque las descargas a tierra tienen una resistencia antes?

Y por ultimo, En pocas palabras ¿Para que sirve un Amplificador operacional o Circuito integrado?

Gracias a todos, agrego que busque las posibles respuestas, pero o no encontre, o no me quedo claro..


----------



## electrodan (May 15, 2010)

En este foro no borramos las preguntas, ya que le pueden servir a otra persona que esté buscando lo mismo.
Te respondo la cuatro: es como preguntar para que sirve un circuito. Un circuito integrado es un conjunto de componentes mas o menos unidos en una misma matriz (llamado "pastilla") y encapsulados en la cápsula negra que conocemos como integrado.


----------



## gemoram (Jul 28, 2010)

Vss es tierra o GND
Vdd es voltaje de alimentacion (ejemplo Vdd=5Volts),algunas veces Vdd=Vcc depende del esquema del circuito.

Un amplificador operacional es un circuito integrado que no permite muchas aplicaciones . como dice su nombre , amplifica voltaje, se usa como filtros (pasa baja, pasa altas, elimina bandas, etc)entre muchas mas. 

un circuito integrado es la evolucion de los circuitos de estado solido(diodos,transistores,resistores, capacitores) ya que este dentro del encapsulado tiene la electronica necesaria para hacer una determinada función. te ahorra espacio, y son mas economicos algunas veces!!!


----------



## Fabiola (Ago 10, 2010)

Las descargas a tierra generalmente tienen una resistencia para limitar la corriente , la corriente depende del voltaje aplicado (vcc) y de la resistencia q se oponga al flujo y se mide en Ampers (A), todos los dispositivos electronicos se fabrican con cierta tolerancia a la corriente y esta no debe ser superada nunca por que el dispositivo se quema o descompone. Cabe destacar que no siempre existe esa resistencia que tu dices y no siempre se le da el uso que acabo de explicar, conforme se avanza en la dificultad del diseño electronico descubriras mas aplicaciones. Espero haber sido clara  

Saludos!!


----------



## lubeck (Ago 10, 2010)

> ¿En un circuito que es vss y vdd? No tengo muy bien en claro eso.



Mmm.. por ahi lei algo referente a eso...

en BJT
Vcc  -- Voltaje Colector Colector (positivo)
Vee --Voltaje Emisor Emisor (tierra o negativo)

En Fet
Vdd -- Voltaje Drain Drain    (positivo)
Vss-- Voltaje Source Source (tierra o negativo)

hay quienes dicen que Vcc es Voltaje de corriente continua... Sera????
Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 10, 2010)

Hola.

El Vcc ha evolucionado de Vcc de voltaje de colector a voltaje de la fuente de alimentación, esta evolución vino a raíz de la aparición de los circuitos integrados (muchos transistores dentro de un empaque o ship). Por ejemplo los amp. op., que tienen doble polaridad (Vcc y Vee). Después el termino Vcc se generalizó para definir el punto positvo de la fuente de alimentación de corriente continua del circuito integrado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 10, 2010)

> vino a raíz de la aparición de los circuitos integrados (muchos transistores dentro de un empaque o ship)



oooohhh.. ya entiendo....

entonces yo deduciría que se seria mas o menos correcto decir....

Vdc--voltaje corriente directa (+)
Gnd--Tierra (-)
Vcc--Voltaje en colector(collector) positivo con respecto a tierra
Vee--Voltaje en emisor(emitter) negativo con respecto a tierra , 0V o tierra
Vdd--Voltaje en Dren(drain) positivo con respecto a tierra
Vss--Voltaje en fuente(surce) negativo con respecto a tierra, 0V o tierra

y como normalmente los CI usan transistores BJT lo adecuado es usar Vcc , Vee, Vdc o Gnd respectivamente....

mas o menos entendí correctamente???


----------



## Zicker (Ago 14, 2010)

hola!
      jajajajaja la mejor onda pero...
si eres nuevo en electronica, te has metido en un mundo apasionante pero aca no hay acensor, aca se sube por escalera, peldaño a peldaño, y preguntar para que sirve un integrado es casi una pregunta sin respuesta pues hay millones de integrados y todos cumplen funciones diferentes en diferentes campos,
te sugiero que busques la hoja de datos (datasheet) del CI que quieras saber que es en la pagina de su fabricante.

ej. 

www.ti.com
www.national.com
www.st.com

saludos

entrando a estos sitios y muchos mas te daras cuenta que en verdad ahi esta la verdadera tecnologia,
con respecto a vcc y gnd, por convencion vcc es + y gnd es - ,no te conviene romperte la cabeza en eso.


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ago 14, 2010)

Zicker dijo:


> ...con respecto a vcc y gnd, por convencion vcc es + y gnd es - ,no te conviene romperte la cabeza en eso.


 
yo tambien dijo lo mismo  
sin embargo, por ahora no llego a entender al 100% los transistores (tambien soy estudiante), asi que por ese lado, si me estoy rompiendo la cabezaaaaa


----------



## bocagonza (Ago 14, 2010)

> sin embargo, por ahora no llego a entender al 100% los transistores (tambien soy estudiante), asi que por ese lado, si me estoy rompiendo la cabezaaaaa


 hola fijate que en la web hay muy simples tutoriales sobre su funcionamiento, caracteristicas, y demas yo empese asi, ahora comprendo comletamente toso sobre ellos asi como integrados o sistemas logicos, suerte con tus estudios


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ago 14, 2010)

bocagonza dijo:


> hola fijate que en la web hay muy simples tutoriales sobre su funcionamiento, caracteristicas, y demas yo empese asi, ahora comprendo comletamente toso sobre ellos asi como integrados o sistemas logicos, suerte con tus estudios


 
gracia por el dato bocagonza!!!
siempre tube la duda si existian tutoriales de componentes, pero nunca me atrevi a preguntar . son temas o pag. del foro donde muestran informacion ???


----------



## bocagonza (Ago 14, 2010)

> si existian tutoriales de componentes


mirate todos los tutoriales de este amigo mio y veras como  vas a rescatar mucha info
http://www.youtube.com/user/Twistx77   estan los tutoriales enumerados desde el Nº 1
suerte, yo tngo 15 años y solo en mis ratos libres estoy con eso y eso que todabia no empese la universidad pero todo a su tiempo...


----------



## KarlosDC23 (Ago 14, 2010)

gracias man!!!!
has hecho que me quede toda la noche viendo los videos, y cuando me entusiasmo con algo, no paro hasta lograr entender !!
gracias nuevamente!!!


----------



## bocagonza (Ago 14, 2010)

De nada, has entendido las funciones del BJT? hay muchas cosas mas, El que busca encuentra...


----------



## ChaD (Ago 14, 2010)

Bueno, se habló bastante... Sería bueno que Admn, el que creo el mensaje participe si entendió, o no, si tiene dudas? Tal vez se mareo con tantos CI


----------

